# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  بحث عن التدابير العملية لمنع ومكافحة الإرهاب

## دكتور سامح

*التدابير العملية لمنع ومكافحة الإرهاب*بحث مقدم من*الدكتور سالم محمد الأوجلي**أستاذ القانون الجنائي**كلية القانون - جامعة قاريونس*إلى*المؤتمر العلمي الدولي  لجامعة الحسين بن طلال – الاردن* *بعنوان " الارهاب في العصر الرقمي "*

----------


## محمد الحيدري

[align=center]*شكرا لك اخي العزيز

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
*[/align]

----------


## MAKHLOFHOM

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

موفق ان شاء الله ... لك مني التحيه

----------

